# Absolutely Horrific Images



## RoamingBovine (Sep 4, 2020)

This thread is dedicated to Halloween images that are just genius.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

RoamingBovine said:


> This thread is dedicated to Halloween images that are just genius.
> View attachment 759943
> 
> View attachment 759936
> ...


Those are all great! I have to ask though: What's the story of that scary doll girl with the wide apart eyes and cleft underbite? That thing's nightmare fodder.


----------



## RoamingBovine (Sep 4, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Those are all great! I have to ask though: What's the story of that scary doll girl with the wide apart eyes and cleft underbite? That thing's nightmare fodder.


That is Spirit Halloween’s Little Daisy and the Maestro.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

RoamingBovine said:


> That is Spirit Halloween’s Little Daisy and the Maestro.


Thank you. I think I stumbled across an accurate definition of my strange repulsion for that doll from a phrase I learned about later that same evening. It's called the "Uncanny Valley" and part of its Wikipedia description is: _The concept suggests that humanoid objects that imperfectly resemble actual human beings provoke uncanny or strangely familiar feelings of uneasiness and revulsion in observers. _
That sums up that creepy thing quite succinctly.


----------



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)




----------

